# What happened to the "All New Post's" tab



## sqwib (Mar 1, 2011)

Can not find it, all it has is "All Post's"


----------



## sqwib (Mar 1, 2011)

I guess it doesnt really matter since "all posts" shows the most recent in order anyhow.

Hey I never said I was a Rocket Scientist.


----------



## eman (Mar 1, 2011)

click on all post and you will get a drop down menu.

 This will let you see new post or unanswered post etc.


----------



## rbranstner (Mar 1, 2011)

I noticed that it was gone as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 1, 2011)

They Are Screwing It Up That Is What Is Happening...


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 1, 2011)

Beer-B-Q said:


> They Are Screwing It Up That Is What Is Happening...


I wouldn't say screwing it up Paul. They are changing it because of feedback we have received. People wanted the ability to filter the post better and that is why there are multiple options.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm just glad it wasn't my eye sight or all in my mind.  lol  I've been looking for it too.

Thanks Brian!!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 1, 2011)

Man I really wish they would ask those of us that are on here all the time what our thoughts are on the changes.  I am not keen on clicking twice to get where I used to click once - maybe I need user training


----------



## alblancher (Mar 2, 2011)

Us old guys need to be walked through any changes.  I didn't like the loss of the tab either but I Do Like the way it is done now.  Cool that you can select to read only unanswered posts or just new threads.  By the way what is an activity feed, guess I could click on it and find out myself but like I said I'm an Old Guy and need to be shown what to do.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I read a couple of forums on an older format that I think inhibits the growth of those forums.

Good Job Guys,  now that I am familiar with the changes they have improved the site and and make for a better experience

Al


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 2, 2011)

Al.. the activity feed is a compilation of new posts, new wikis, new product reviews and changes to user profiles. You can click on each of those items in the activity feed to either show or hide the items. This allows you to be able to see what you like and hide what you don't like. I, for instance, want to see new posts and new wikis but I really don't care about changes to user profiles (don't hate me) or product reviews.

Hope that's as clear as mud


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 2, 2011)

Al.. the activity feed is a compilation of new posts, new wikis, new product reviews and changes to user profiles. You can click on each of those items in the activity feed to either show or hide the items. This allows you to be able to see what you like and hide what you don't like. I, for instance, want to see new posts and new wikis but I really don't care about changes to user profiles (don't hate me) or product reviews.

Hope that's as clear as mud


----------



## alblancher (Mar 2, 2011)

I guess I need a bit of guidance on that part.  I do not see where I can hide things like changes in user profiles  in the activity feed section

Thanks Jeff


----------



## sqwib (Mar 3, 2011)

Are you guys messing with me, the "New Posts" is back


----------



## TulsaJeff (Mar 3, 2011)

Al.. here is a picture that will show you what I'm talking about. At the top of the Activity Feed you will see the options inside the orange rectangle. Each option has a little grey or green box next to it. If you click on each one it will turn on or off depending on it's state. Green is on, grey is off.

In the example below, everything is off except for forum posts. Let me know if you need further help with this.


----------

